# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Was macht man damit ?
Ein Freund brachte mir heute dieses Superexemplar mit. Nun sind wir am grübeln, was wir damit machen.   ::  






 :Wink:   René

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ist das Zucchini?

----------

Ja

----------


## schiene

Längs mittig teilen,aushölen,ne schöne Hackfleischmischung machen,diese in die Zuchini legen,ab in die Röhre und bei etwa 220 Grad backen,vorher paar Freund zum Essen einladen  ::

----------

Klein schneiden , gleicher Anteil Tomatenstücke dazu, Zwiebeln ud Knoblauch. In eine Pfanne garen und am Schluss mit geriebenen Käse bestreuen.

Altes Schweizer Bauernrezept.

----------

> Klein schneiden , gleicher Anteil Tomatenstücke dazu, Zwiebeln ud Knoblauch. In eine Pfanne garen und am Schluss mit geriebenen Käse bestreuen.
> 
> Altes Schweizer Bauernrezept.


War gerade in der Küche, alle Zutaten sind vorhanden, wird heute Abend ausprobiert, die Arbeitskollegen sind immer begeistert, wenn ich Knoblauch gegessen habe  ::

----------

ah ja .....Salz und Pfeffer nicht vergessen.

----------

Danke für den Tipp, meine Frau will aber auch noch etwas Chilli dazu tun, ich weiß aber nicht, ob sich das mit einem schweizer Bauernrezept vereinbaren läßt!?

----------

Die Schweiz ist doch neutral. Die verbiegt sich doch laufend um allen zu gefallen ( auch wenn meist bloss das eigene Interesse im Vordergrund steht ) - Also hau den Chili rein - juten Appetit wünsche.   :Wink:

----------

Danke, OK wird gemacht, mache ja fast alles um meine Frau glücklich zu machen und wenn das die Schweiz toleriert, ist ja alles gut. Wollte ja nur, kein Einreiseverbot riskieren, wo ich doch das Tessin so liebe. Einmal im Jahr am Lago brauche ich einfach!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na Rene, was habt ihr denn drauß gezaubert?

----------

Noch nix, waren gestern auf der Piste. Heute Ruhetag. Werden es morgen in Angriff nehmen. Fotos ?

René

----------

Kann nur sagen, es war Saugut und Arbeitskollegen müssen morgen leiden!

----------

Volker,

dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass dir die schweiz-thailändische Mischküche mundet.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Fotos ?


Na klar, am besten gleich als Making of mit Rezept zum nachkochen.

Und viel Spaß beim kochen!

----------

